# Greetings all :)



## Hollisniccole (Jan 15, 2017)

I am fairly new to the mantid world, but am very eager and willing to learn as much as I can  I'm in the US  i'm have been looking to obtain an orchid mantis,  which I know is difficult as they are in high demand.   If anyone has any info or tips I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Sarah K (Jan 16, 2017)

Welcome to the forums! I am hoping to have baby orchids soon, and incubating an ooth from my mated female at the moment.


----------



## Hollisniccole (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi Sarah! Thank you so much for reaching out and welcoming me   I am extremely interested and excited to obtain my first orchid mantis! When they are ready for adoption and if you have any available please let me know!! I would GREATLY appreciate it    I am reading up as much as possible, doing research on terrariums so I have the perfect home for when he/she is ready, as well as a food supplier.


----------



## crabbypatty (Jan 16, 2017)

@Hollisniccole Mantis Monarch is also incubating an ooth at the moment. He has the price and a waiting list on Facebook if you want to add your name, just search Mantis Monarch Shop. Best of luck!


----------



## Zeppy44 (Jan 16, 2017)

Heyas and welcome. Good luck with new hobby. Hope you do well.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum






Best of luck tracking down a Orchid.


----------



## Rick (Jan 18, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Hollisniccole (Jan 19, 2017)

Thank you all for your warm welcome wishes and information   much appreciated!


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 19, 2017)

@Hollisniccole A quick look at the usual sites for Orchid mantids here, here, and here - and all are currently sold out (but look at the price differences), I listed them though so you can keep checking.  In the meantime you could try a classified ad for them as well.


----------



## Tehshlendo (Jan 19, 2017)

Welcome, my wife is the same way at the moment.  I don't think there's a day that goes by where she doesn't ask about orchid mantids.


----------



## Serle (Jan 19, 2017)

Greetings &amp; Welcome ... S


----------



## Chrisv8855 (Jan 21, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 24, 2017)

welcome


----------



## JoJo76 (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome and I hope you get your orchid.


----------

